# 11STEPS CD review



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Not sure if this is the place for this but....

CASHBOX Canada has just released a review of my band's debut CD....link below.
It's a beautiful day :^)
Cheers
pete

11 STEPS


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice review, Pete. I enjoyed the tracks that you played for me the last time we were together, which I think was before the CD was released.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Great review, obviously Jaimie is a big fan. Not to worry there will be lots more fans like Jaimie, people who appreciate good songs that are presented in a professional straight forward manner, will definitely become long time fans. I listened to Another Day, I need Shelter and Salvation and was very impressed. Keep on Rocking.


----------

